# IELTS exam for spouse?



## Susain (Jul 23, 2010)

Does the spouse also need to appear for IELTS exam? Can the application fee for spouse ($550) exempted if the latter owes IELTS score? please guide...
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/fees/fees.asp mentions fee details for immigration fees...
With Regards


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where do you read that, if a spouse takes a succesful IELTS test, she doesn't have to pay the application fee? I don't see that, and I have never heard of it before... But maybe I am don't read it well? Can you refer to the exact place on that webpage?


----------



## Susain (Jul 23, 2010)

*IELTS score: save money*

For Oz PR spouse's IELTS score can save 3510$. Read the information in the link given:http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/990i0310.pdf

With regards



EVHB said:


> Where do you read that, if a spouse takes a succesful IELTS test, she doesn't have to pay the application fee? I don't see that, and I have never heard of it before... But maybe I am don't read it well? Can you refer to the exact place on that webpage?


----------



## Susain (Jul 23, 2010)

**

Other way is to prove DIAC (Dept of immigration & citizenship-australian gov) that the spouse's qualifications are from School with English as first language, which is rather tedious part to prove to DIAC.

With regards



EVHB said:


> Where do you read that, if a spouse takes a successful IELTS test, she doesn't have to pay the application fee? I don't see that, and I have never heard of it before... But maybe I am don't read it well? Can you refer to the exact place on that webpage?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But this information is for immigration to Australia, and not for immigration to Canada?
If you want to immigrate to Canada, it isn't important what you can do in Australia or the UK or whatever country. You should only read this: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Susain said:


> Does the spouse also need to appear for IELTS exam? Can the application fee for spouse ($550) exempted if the latter owes IELTS score? please guide...
> Fee schedule for Citizenship and Immigration Services mentions fee details for immigration fees...
> With Regards


Guide 5609 - Application for Permanent Residence: Canadian Experience Class...


----------

